

Google+ or Google-?: Active users represent 10.3% of the whole population - friggeri
http://arxiv.org/abs/1205.5662

======
mtgx
How does that compare with Twitter? I think Google+ is a lot more like Twitter
than it is like Facebook, because of its "asymmetric relationships" between
the users.

